# Trapdoor Snail,Ramshorn Snail orTrumpet Snail



## MutedMonkfish (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi as im new to the Betta side of life, i was wondering do any of these do well in a Betta tank?And if so what would you have in a 65L or a 35L tank.And how many?Thanks.Mark P>S A man who never made a mistake , never made nothing.


----------



## MutedMonkfish (Jul 4, 2009)

And i forgot to add. Remember these will be in a 35L and 65L biorb that has stones over the media so nobody gets injured,ie Betta and bottom feaders
thanks


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

The only snail i ever used in a betta tank was a Mystery snail or Apple snail. I would nver use more than one snail of any type as you would soon have more than a hundred of them in there. There are some snails that can reproduce just on their own so I would not recommned any snails I do not know about. The two I mentioned above I know will not reproduce alone but the others I am not sure of so I cannot recommend them.

Maybe someone else can give you some direction in the use of them.

rose


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

I definately agree with Chickadee, I have a mystery snail with my female betta fish and it's great! I have also heard trumpet snails work sometimes but I hear there hard to get.


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

i like apple snails in any tank, because they tend to be kinda funny! they'll find a bubbler, crawl up to it, then float up the bubbles multiple times before giving up. if there is no bubbler, it'll find a ledge, hang off the edge (looking like it'll start swimming in super slow motion) and fall off. mystery snails do the same thing. 

I think you should stick with the previous reccomendations, or the trapdoor snail, as i have kept wild collected individuals without 'kinfolk,' and they don't seem to breed. they are also fairly attractive, with the tan and brown stripes...


----------

